# Coolant leak



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi all, just got home from work last night, put the goat in the garage shut it off, went to go inside and heard bubbling sounds from radiator!!! 2 secs. later coolant starting coming out on the floor on the front driver side of car. Started car and pulled back out of garage to let car cool down and stop leaking coolant all over the place!! Too dark out to see where it was coming from and no indications on dic. Temp gage was normal 1 mark below half on gage. Lost alot of coolant on floor, will check level today. Does anyone else had this problem?? Car seemed to run fine. Any suggestions????


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

check your hoses, overflow tank, and thermostat. Post up your findings.


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Hi all, just got home from work last night, put the goat in the garage shut it off, went to go inside and heard bubbling sounds from radiator!!! 2 secs. later coolant starting coming out on the floor on the front driver side of car. Started car and pulled back out of garage to let car cool down and stop leaking coolant all over the place!! Too dark out to see where it was coming from and no indications on dic. Temp gage was normal 1 mark below half on gage. Lost alot of coolant on floor, will check level today. Does anyone else had this problem?? Car seemed to run fine. Any suggestions????



If you heard it boiling back then saw coolant coming out it was overheating, and boiling out of the overflow. Due to the loss of coolant you temp gauge will not read cause it reads the temp of the coolant and with none in there it wont show it overheating cause its just reading air. Check your thermostat and w/p, make sure your pump is pumping and thermo is not sticking closed.


----------



## GTO2424 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had to have the thermostat housing replaced on my 04. I had the same problem. Came outside to find a puddle of antifreeze in my driveway.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

I am beginning to wonder if this is a widespread problem with these cars. I have found a bunch of topics on this forum and other gto forums about leaking freeze plugs and such. Even mine had a very tiny puddle of coolant towards the front of the car but it was late and I couldn't see exactly where it came from. I haven't seen anything since and I have been real anal about looking everytime I move my car now to see if it is leaking anymore but nothing, so who knows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

at least you dont have the old LT1. It used to leak oil from the back of the intake manifold constantly!!!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Got rid of the LT1 before it had a chance,


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

you did or GM did? lol


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope its not this, but bubbles in the coolant could mean a blown head gasket too. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

plz dont jinks the SOB


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> I hope its not this, but bubbles in the coolant could mean a blown head gasket too. Correct me if I'm wrong.


God, I hope it isn't a head gasket!!!!!!! Well called the dealer to ask him and they wanted to tow in back in to shop. I checked fluid levels today and rad was 1/2 full and overflow was empty!!! Refilled to top with dexcool and drove it to shop 30 mins away from me. Got to dealer and listened to front end and no bubbling sounds from car!! Drove fine to dealer, I give!!!!


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> check your hoses, overflow tank, and thermostat. Post up your findings.


Well since its under warranty the dealership wanted to tow the car to their shop. I checked all i could and everything seem to b fine the following day except rad was low (1/2 full) and overflow tank due to pissing all over my garage floor, i refilled rad and oveflow tank and drove it to shop. they had to give me a rental for a day ('06 buick lacrosse from enterprise, what a joke!!) So anyway they asked me what kind of af fluid i put in her (duhhhhhh) tried to keep from lmao!!!! :lol: I told them everything i checked so they said they call me, well they called and said they found a pinhole leak coming from overflow tank and put 1 on order for me. hope will be here soon, then back to the shop she goes!! I just wanted to thank you guys for all the help :cheers And thank god it wasn't a head gasket!!!!lol Thanks again 2 all!!!! Cars been running fine so far with no gurgling noises from rad or pissing af all over the place!!...........Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

a simple fix, very nice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> I hope its not this, but bubbles in the coolant could mean a blown head gasket too. Correct me if I'm wrong.


you would have to sniff from the radiator to see if you can smell gas, if so then its a blown head gasket for sure.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> a simple fix, very nice!


Hey big mike where's woodbridge at cuz im here in hampton/newport news area and thx again 4 ur help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

put it to you this way, head towards richmond, go past it, and I am 90 miles MORE north from there.  It would take you over 2 hours to get to my neck of the woods.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> put it to you this way, head towards richmond, go past it, and I am 90 miles MORE north from there.  It would take you over 2 hours to get to my neck of the woods.


Just curious i got family in ohio outside cleveland and sounds like i pass by you on the way up. BTW, is there a decent tuner around our area? heard of cam in carolina, anyone near you? planning on doing some modding ie. lt headers, cai, exhaust and tune. I heard there is a place near williamsburg that coats headers and want to coat mine since they're kooks instead of slp's. Now i'm getting off the orgin thread oops!!!! Sorry guys!.......Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

hey if you roll by me, hit me up and I can meet up with ya somewheres! As for tuners, CAM is the best.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I finally found the source of my coolant leak as well, the small metal lines coming out at the bottom of the radiator with the real short piece of rubber wasn't tightened all the way? That pisses me off, how hard is it to tighten a hose clamp? But at least it was nothing major.


----------



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I just


GTODAVE05 said:


> Hi all, just got home from work last night, put the goat in the garage shut it off, went to go inside and heard bubbling sounds from radiator!!! 2 secs. later coolant starting coming out on the floor on the front driver side of car. Started car and pulled back out of garage to let car cool down and stop leaking coolant all over the place!! Too dark out to see where it was coming from and no indications on dic. Temp gage was normal 1 mark below half on gage. Lost alot of coolant on floor, will check level today. Does anyone else had this problem?? Car seemed to run fine. Any suggestions????
> [/QUOT





GTODAVE05 said:


> Hi all, just got home from work last night, put the goat in the garage shut it off, went to go inside and heard bubbling sounds from radiator!!! 2 secs. later coolant starting coming out on the floor on the front driver side of car. Started car and pulled back out of garage to let car cool down and stop leaking coolant all over the place!! Too dark out to see where it was coming from and no indications on dic. Temp gage was normal 1 mark below half on gage. Lost alot of coolant on floor, will check level today. Does anyone else had this problem?? Car seemed to run fine. Any suggestions????
> 
> I JUST HAD THE SAME IDENTICAL ISSUE 2 NIGHTS AGO. IM NOT SURE IF IT'S A HOSE, THE RESERVOIR, A GASKET, OR WATER PUMP. CANT LOCATE EXACTLY WHERE IT IS COMING FROM. TAKING IT TO THE SHOP TODAY...WHATEVER IT IS, IM SURE IT WILL BE EXPENSIVE. HIT ME BACK UP AND MAYBE I'LL HAVE MORE ACCURATE INFO TOMORROW. IT'S LEAKING ON THE DRIVER SIDE OVER BELOW THE RESERVOIR AND RADIATOR.


----------

